# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  bad dreams/nightmares EVERYNIGHT night, please someone help ???!

## georgina.miss

Hi ya i know it may sound strange but i have put a post on here before and got some good replies but still 7 months down the line i still have bad nightmares every night. They are absolutely awful and i wake up at least once a night EVERY night. It has been affecting me for over a year now, honestly i know people get bad dreams once in a while but mine are every night without fail, i have not had a good dream in years. Last night was one of my worst and i cannot stop thinking now, why do i get them everytime i sleep, its so annoying because i never have a full nights sleep. Last night i dreamt that i was shooting this man that i was running away from in the head, but i was right next to him shooting him over and over again, he wouldn´t die. It was vile ! blood everywhere, i then had to get my partner to kill him because i couldn´t !!!then i buried him !!! i know it sounds very wierd but its just the way my dream happened, i know there was something else very bad, along the same lines in my dream but i can´t remeber. every night they are like this, not killing someone but they are very bad and im so fed up with it. Yes i am a very insecure person and have been lied to many times recently by my partner but surely it can´t affect me like this ! As i said its been a long time now and driving me mad. When i wake up in the morning i can ALWAYS remeber the dreams and as the day goes on i gradually forget them but it disturbs me because theyre so real and people say your in control of the dreams but i try to stop it every time im dreaming and i cant ! If someone else has the same problem please, please let me know ?!!! 
Thanks  ::D:

----------


## MagicMatt

IMO the best thing to do is to change your sleeping patterns. Go to bed earlier, really try and relax before you go to sleep and try to keep negative thoughts out of your no matter how tough things have been for you lately. Absoultely nearly all problems which people have with their sleep/dreams can be sorted with some simple changes it's not complicated even things like diet can give you a better experience when dreaming

----------


## Jdeadevil

Hiya Goergina.  :smiley: 

I have to agree with Matt here _(above poster)_. Sleeping and dreaming is all about comfort and relaxation, going to bed ealier sure will help you with that. From past experience I've found out that it can be scary going to bed very late. In my opinion, going to bed before 12:00pm at least is best for you.

----------


## thisismylogin

Well I have been doing research on Nightmares all day actually... I DON`T get nightmare... and there is every little I am afraid of so I am trying to induce one.  
Nightmares are hard to just stop because there are many different causes of them. 

See 5-10% of the population have a nightmare once a month. Nightmares occor in REM sleep and usually cause you to wake up after words. These tend to happen in the middle and near the end of your sleep.

If you having them every night then it is possible you are having night terrors. 

Night terrors occor in NREM sleep and are companied by screaming and trashing. They tend happen in your first couple hours of sleep. The thing about Night terrors is that not alot is known about them though it is wildly believed to come from a past experience. 

So the first thing is first you need to figure out which is it nightmares or night terrors. Then we can work from there.


Here is a link about Nightmares and there potential causes http://www.dreammoods.com/dreaminfor...ightmares2.htm

and here is a website for night terrors http://www.nightterrors.org/
I hope this helps!

----------


## georgina.miss

Thankyou ever so much for your replies, i do tend to always go to sleep before 12pm,last night i went to sleep at 10-30 and my dream wasn´t too bad but still enough to wake me up, scared !!! Theyre always bad dreams and its so annoying mfor me now, i hate going to sleep !!! i even woke up with a head ache this morning and dont feel like working today. I will take a look at the websites thanks  ::D:

----------


## MagicMatt

Yeah I agree with the bit about going to bed late can be scary. I usually go to bed well after the rest of my family and late at night I'll hear noises that the house makes, you know just normal house noises floorboards gas pipes etc or I'll have been watching something on T.V like Most Haunted and although it doesn't scare me when I'am watching it, when it has finished I'am really on edge thinking that I'm gonna see a ghost or some other really outlandish thoughts. I do tend to have an extremely odd imagination at times which can be scary especially at night. I have promised myself that I'am gonna go to bed at the same time as everyone else tonight.
Evertime time I turn all the lights off downstairs before I go to bed I absoultely leg it upstairs to my room cos I start thinking somethings behind me even though there isn't or that the T.V and lights are gonna turn themselves back on.

----------


## MagicMatt

I get headaches when I wake up probably 1-3 times a month. They ALWAYS come after I've had a bad nightmare but I don't know why. I woke up with one this morning actually really bad but they always go away when you've been moving around for 5 minutes and got some fresh air.

I'am not by any means saying that you don't get enough sleep but headaches will be sorted by having a normal and regular sleeping pattern.

I've never had a dream bad enough to wake me up, but it must be extremely frustrating and be leaving you quite stressed if you can't get back to sleep after it.

You could try some scented candles or limiting the time you spend watching the T.V or being on the computer. They are just some tips I have of the top of my head.

----------


## silkysmooth1976

> Hi ya i know it may sound strange but i have put a post on here before and got some good replies but still 7 months down the line i still have bad nightmares every night. They are absolutely awful and i wake up at least once a night EVERY night. It has been affecting me for over a year now, honestly i know people get bad dreams once in a while but mine are every night without fail, i have not had a good dream in years. Last night was one of my worst and i cannot stop thinking now, why do i get them everytime i sleep, its so annoying because i never have a full nights sleep. Last night i dreamt that i was shooting this man that i was running away from in the head, but i was right next to him shooting him over and over again, he wouldn´t die. It was vile ! blood everywhere, i then had to get my partner to kill him because i couldn´t !!!then i buried him !!! i know it sounds very wierd but its just the way my dream happened, i know there was something else very bad, along the same lines in my dream but i can´t remeber. every night they are like this, not killing someone but they are very bad and im so fed up with it. Yes i am a very insecure person and have been lied to many times recently by my partner but surely it can´t affect me like this ! As i said its been a long time now and driving me mad. When i wake up in the morning i can ALWAYS remeber the dreams and as the day goes on i gradually forget them but it disturbs me because theyre so real and people say your in control of the dreams but i try to stop it every time im dreaming and i cant ! If someone else has the same problem please, please let me know ?!!! 
> Thanks




Hey, i just wanted to let you know that for about 3 weeks now i have been having bad dreams EVERY night. I thought maybe it was from taking my medicines i just recently got from the dr. but that wasn't it. I didn't take it last night and i still had a bad dream. I had one so scary the other night that i jumped up out of bed and hurt my stomach muscles. It felt like i had just had another lapascophy!!! (surgery for endometreosios) I was hurting like crazy!! My dreams are similar to yours, either i've killed someone or someone has been killed. And i dream about babies being possesed by demons, and i dream alot about flooding. I have never had a bad dream for this length of time. I know 3 weeks doesn't seem like long compared to your year, but i don't know how to stop them. I pray every night that i won't have one and even get my husband to pray,but i do. I don't believe it when they say we are in control of our dreams, i mean hello, if that was the case we would defientley dream of something else right? If they continue, i will have a talk with my dr. Have you told your dr. yet? I will keep in touch

----------


## sloth

Two things I thought of immediately.
Make sure there isn't a noisy or even a flashing television or radio in the room.
Also, make sure that there aren't any old pieces of electronic equipment or wiring that could be emitting high EMFs. I would try sleeping in a new location for a change. There has to be something physical that is bothering you at night. 
EMFs can cause anything from an uneasy feeling, nausea, dizziness, skin irritation, and even hallucinations.
You aren't sleeping on a bed of needles, or anything, right?
No hot coals?

----------


## ultranova

> Hi ya i know it may sound strange but i have put a post on here before and got some good replies but still 7 months down the line i still have bad nightmares every night. They are absolutely awful and i wake up at least once a night EVERY night. It has been affecting me for over a year now, honestly i know people get bad dreams once in a while but mine are every night without fail, i have not had a good dream in years. Last night was one of my worst and i cannot stop thinking now, why do i get them everytime i sleep, its so annoying because i never have a full nights sleep. Last night i dreamt that i was shooting this man that i was running away from in the head, but i was right next to him shooting him over and over again, he wouldn´t die. It was vile ! blood everywhere, i then had to get my partner to kill him because i couldn´t !!!then i buried him !!! i know it sounds very wierd but its just the way my dream happened, i know there was something else very bad, along the same lines in my dream but i can´t remeber. every night they are like this, not killing someone but they are very bad and im so fed up with it. Yes i am a very insecure person and have been lied to many times recently by my partner but surely it can´t affect me like this ! As i said its been a long time now and driving me mad. When i wake up in the morning i can ALWAYS remeber the dreams and as the day goes on i gradually forget them but it disturbs me because theyre so real and people say your in control of the dreams but i try to stop it every time im dreaming and i cant ! If someone else has the same problem please, please let me know ?!!! 
> Thanks



Well first of all i would suggest you to every night before the sleep try to relax.Its most likely from your situation that every night before the sleep you actually think about those nightmares and they keep coming because you think alot about them.Try not to think about them,relax , keep imaging some nice places all the night and so.Also try to understand those nightmares , are they similar in content , places , character , events  etc...
That is all i can say ,  i cant get you any better advices because i never had a nightmare in my life.I mean i dream about things chasing me , killing me, i killing otheres and so but i am used to enjoy it  :smiley:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Why don't you go see a psychologist and together try to figure out some psychological aspect that is probably causing these nightmares? 

It's time to get to work.. go go go!!

----------


## The Cusp

> Theyre always bad dreams and its so annoying mfor me now, i hate going to sleep !!!



Dreams are a reflection of what you have your attention focused on.  It sounds like at this point you're worrying about nightmares as you're falling asleep, which is going to seed you dreams with nightmares.

If that's the case, just stop worrying about them (easier said than done, I know) and think about something pleasant as you're falling asleep.

----------


## haslerc

I don't dream every night, only when I've had a sufficient amount of sleep. But when I do dream they're always bad dreams. I've had dreams about murder, bad things happening in family, rape, all kinds of things. However, mine has been happening for years. I honestly can't remember the last time that I dreamt and it wasn't a nightmare. Most of the time, during school, I don't get enough sleep; however, during the summer I do, and I'm constantly having nightmares. I'm only in high school and don't have that much stress, but I do worry about EVERYTHING. I have a pretty low selfesteem also. If anyone knows anything it would help tremendously. I've slept at different hours, different places, not thought about bad things, but nothing helps. Also, I'm ashamed to talk to anyone about this, other than my boyfriend and he doesn't say much about it. Thanks.

----------


## txdreamer

I have been experiencing the same thing for about 7 years.  I have such horrible dreams that sometimes I don't even feel comfortable writing them down, mostly pertaining to rape and murder.  A lot of times they are just absolutely bizarre, too, and I am not even a character in the dream and I either watch horrible things happen to other people or I feel/experience what another character in the dream is going through.  Do those things ever happen to you?

I take medicine for daytime sleepiness and my doctor tells me that if I can get my daytime sleepiness under control then I won't dream as I often.  I haven't really found that to be true, but maybe that is something to consider.  My doctor also mentioned prescribing me a mild dose of Prozac to suppress my REM, but I don't always dream in REM so I don't really see the point.  

If you aren't a lucid dreamer then I would recommend trying to become one.  Lucid dreaming came natural to me after the first year or so of horrible nightmares and they are much more tolerable if you know you are dreaming and you can either control them or wake yourself up out of them.

----------


## ilovepups

I have been experiencing the same thing for a couple of years now. Every single night I have terrible dreams. This happens no matter what I do and no matter what mood I'm in when I go to sleep. Sometimes they are quite brutal and horror-movie-like. But most of the time they are just sad, unpleasant, or anxiety-filled. It's pretty annoying and I sometimes dread going to sleep because of it. A bad dream every now and then is normal, especially if you are under stress. But EVERY SINGLE NIGHT and for YEARS?! This is just not normal. 

I am starting to think that this might be the result of side-effects from the anti-depressant I am taking. I have been taking Paxil for the past 7+ years. I never noticed any side effects but I realized that I might be having a few. I think it's possible to develop side effects over a period of time. For the past couple of years, I have also been experiencing very itchy skin, eczema, and weight gain. I think the nightmares every night might be a side effect, too. I have an appointment with my doctor next week, so I'll ask him. Maybe I will switch anti-depressants. Or maybe see about going off them altogether. But that's probably not a good idea.  :smiley:

----------


## aussie5

Hey i know exactly what you mean! I've been having very real nightmares, everyone is about death or murder or something creepy like that, for the past 2 years and I always wake up every night because of them (so annoying).
I have no idea why though because there isnt any death in my family, maybe theres some in yours? and im not stressed soo not sure. 
And yea i can always remember the dreams and their so scary because they seem so real and either your the victim of whats happening or the person doing it. or thats what its like for me. If you've found anything that helps stop them (cause i realised this is a very late post from your original one) then tell me!
thanx  :smiley:

----------


## daeryk

The nightmares are symbolic messages that reflect your thoughts in waking life.  They are trying to tell you what your problems are.  The nightmares will not go away until you begin to face your problems.  

To face your problems you need to begin to process your negativity.  This means standing up to fear whenever you feel it and making times to face fears you know you have.  Then you need to resist desire for attractive people and or things you want but don't believe you can ever have.  Lastly you want respect and understand all people even if you don't like them.  This includes really giving people and apologizing for everything wrong you ever did.

If you can do this and stick to it, I guarantee you that your dreams will slowly begin to improve.   And if nothing ever works for you, I highly suggest you look into taking ayahuasca at a retreat in South America.  It's one of the most powerful ways to cleanse yourself of negativity.

----------


## HellishNightmar

Hey, I have been having the same problem about once a week that I can remember.  I'm having like horror movie dreams and I hate horror movies.  I last week dreamt that I visted an old friend in the hospital who had been in an accident.  He was all mangled with bones and guts showing and I asked him if I could chew off his face, and then I let him do the same to me.  Last night I dreamt about a seriously abused cat.  He was all bloody and the owner said someone abused him by cutting parts of his paws off and sutting "ores" into him.  I was almost awake and I didn't want to know and I was tring to stop from seeing it but my brain just wouldn't.  I got this weird fear feeling all over like when you see something sick.  I think it may be from drinking milk thislte tea for a liver cleanse?  I have dreamt about pulling my own intesites out through my anus, dying becoming a ghost, hacking loved ones to pieces, being sacraficed, and the worst thing is I don't think anything bad of it till I wake up, and then I feel awful all day.  I don't eat meat, I hate the sight of blood, I faint from needles.  I pray to Jesus to keep me away from these evil images.  Wish I would stop having dreams like this. I just read on another site for help for people having bad dreams and it was like a nightmare about forgetting your glasses. I had to laugh out loud.  My feeling is that it must be some kind of chemical/physical reaction.  I know that eating wierd food mushrooms or sometimes different herbs like st John's wort can cause more vivid nightmares. What do you guy's think.

----------


## Ashy2711

I have been having night mares every other night. Ive been waking up every other hour, then going back to sleep, once I've seen the "time" next to me, on my night stand. I've noticed, that when I try to go to sleep, it takes me about**: 15-20mins to go to sleep. On occasion, more time to finally get to sleep. I like to have my feet cold, and stomach covered. Some websites that I've read say that cold temperatures can cause bad dreams. Well, I am a chubby gal, so if I fall asleep not in colder temperatures. Then I wake up from night sweats. 
By the way, my dreams are always about**: mom cheating, boyfriend cheating, my dad dad always dies, falling off cliffs or bridges. I apsolutly can say, I have never died in my dreams, everyone else does. And it's almost like I watch them die. Like I'm a "narrator" that watches and doesn't speak. Now, the only dreams that have actually made me jump awake, are the falling ones. (I am afraid of heights.) so I can see why I do have those kinds of dreams. 
Recently, from discovering I've been having these night mares.. I bought a dream catcher. It may or may not work. But it doesn't hurt to try. Cuz let me tell you. From not getting good sleep.. It sucks looking at my face and seeing dark circles appear. So I am desperate. That is going to be my attempt to stop it. I hope by me saying this helps you, or possibly your advice can help me.

----------


## ScaredOfDream

I have the same problem.....Having nightmares every night! What helps me is...turning on my favorite station on my radio and opening my door and keeping a light on or having a night light on...i also keep some drink next to me cause when I wake up from a scary dream im out of breath!

----------


## Kuyarei

> Hi ya i know it may sound strange but i have put a post on here before and got some good replies but still 7 months down the line i still have bad nightmares every night. They are absolutely awful and i wake up at least once a night EVERY night. It has been affecting me for over a year now, honestly i know people get bad dreams once in a while but mine are every night without fail, i have not had a good dream in years. Last night was one of my worst and i cannot stop thinking now, why do i get them everytime i sleep, its so annoying because i never have a full nights sleep. Last night i dreamt that i was shooting this man that i was running away from in the head, but i was right next to him shooting him over and over again, he wouldn´t die. It was vile ! blood everywhere, i then had to get my partner to kill him because i couldn´t !!!then i buried him !!! i know it sounds very wierd but its just the way my dream happened, i know there was something else very bad, along the same lines in my dream but i can´t remeber. every night they are like this, not killing someone but they are very bad and im so fed up with it. Yes i am a very insecure person and have been lied to many times recently by my partner but surely it can´t affect me like this ! As i said its been a long time now and driving me mad. When i wake up in the morning i can ALWAYS remeber the dreams and as the day goes on i gradually forget them but it disturbs me because theyre so real and people say your in control of the dreams but i try to stop it every time im dreaming and i cant ! If someone else has the same problem please, please let me know ?!!! 
> Thanks



turn them into lucid dreams, remind yourself if it's too bad then its a dream

----------


## DayDreamer315

Hey all! Ive been doing some reasearch on chronic nightmares for a friend and ways to reduce the amount of nightmares per week. Since i used to visit this blog alot and practice lucid dreaming i thought it could be a huge help, but not an easy achievement. Controlling your dreams or nightmares takes time and practice so i found something that is easier to pick up, takes little time and has been proven to help in the past. check out the link for the 3 easy steps to Imagery rehearsal therapy (IRT)

Chronic Nightmares: Therapy and Other Control Methods May Help

hope this helps some of you!

----------


## drunksleep

> Hi ya i know it may sound strange but i have put a post on here before and got some good replies but still 7 months down the line i still have bad nightmares every night. They are absolutely awful and i wake up at least once a night EVERY night. It has been affecting me for over a year now, honestly i know people get bad dreams once in a while but mine are every night without fail, i have not had a good dream in years. Last night was one of my worst and i cannot stop thinking now, why do i get them everytime i sleep, its so annoying because i never have a full nights sleep. Last night i dreamt that i was shooting this man that i was running away from in the head, but i was right next to him shooting him over and over again, he wouldn´t die. It was vile ! blood everywhere, i then had to get my partner to kill him because i couldn´t !!!then i buried him !!! i know it sounds very wierd but its just the way my dream happened, i know there was something else very bad, along the same lines in my dream but i can´t remeber. every night they are like this, not killing someone but they are very bad and im so fed up with it. Yes i am a very insecure person and have been lied to many times recently by my partner but surely it can´t affect me like this ! As i said its been a long time now and driving me mad. When i wake up in the morning i can ALWAYS remeber the dreams and as the day goes on i gradually forget them but it disturbs me because theyre so real and people say your in control of the dreams but i try to stop it every time im dreaming and i cant ! If someone else has the same problem please, please let me know ?!!! 
> Thanks



I have been there. I actually still am there. Same deal. My only escape is to actually pass out drunk and I have no dreams. Lucid dreaming is easy but being in control never changes the content of the dreams. Don't waste time trying to relax or any other mess. I have tried it all. Doctors can't help either. If you're like me- disturbing sick dreams every night for years- my best advice is when it becomes too much....and you just want it to stop for one single night. Grab a bottle of strong alcohol and swallow 2 big gulps and as the drunk settles in you will sleep a full night like a normal person. I say only do this as a last resort when it gets to be too much and you want to die because alcoholism is a slippery slope and we have been having this problem for too long to not be stronger after all the years. You know what I mean. One single week in our dreams is enough to drive the normies insane. You are strong. Your dreams don't define your thoughts or personality and you aren't in control of it. You aren't causing it. And if you could cure it with happy thoughts you wouldn't be here in this forum desperate for help or someone who knows what you're going through. I understand how hard it is to talk about it out loud. I know the stupid advice the doctors give . I know the guilt you feel for having the dreams. I am right there with you. Its scares me to sleep. But its has to happen. Happy thought therapy doesnt work. 2 swigs of gin is the only way to avoid the dreams but you can't do it except when it becomes too damn much and you need a one night break. Don't listen to the people here who can't relate to us- they can't even frickin spell the crap they spew out. Don't take advice from people who can't have a nightmare even when they try. I know what you're going through and trust me, it has been the end of weaker minds. If were not in the asylum or the grave by now we can make it one more night. But on the days you just can't do it for even one more night. . . use the booze. It works. You will sleep. No terror. Just sleep  :smiley: . Remember what it was like to just sleep? Just sleep without violence, hate, terror, and guilt. Like a baby. You can do this. Hang in there. You're not the only one. All of us - We can do this one night at a time.

----------


## DoktorWReich

> Hi ya i know it may sound strange but i have put a post on here before and got some good replies but still 7 months down the line i still have bad nightmares every night. They are absolutely awful and i wake up at least once a night EVERY night. It has been affecting me for over a year now, honestly i know people get bad dreams once in a while but mine are every night without fail, i have not had a good dream in years. Last night was one of my worst and i cannot stop thinking now, why do i get them everytime i sleep, its so annoying because i never have a full nights sleep. Last night i dreamt that i was shooting this man that i was running away from in the head, but i was right next to him shooting him over and over again, he wouldn´t die. It was vile ! blood everywhere, i then had to get my partner to kill him because i couldn´t !!!then i buried him !!! i know it sounds very wierd but its just the way my dream happened, i know there was something else very bad, along the same lines in my dream but i can´t remeber. every night they are like this, not killing someone but they are very bad and im so fed up with it. Yes i am a very insecure person and have been lied to many times recently by my partner but surely it can´t affect me like this ! As i said its been a long time now and driving me mad. When i wake up in the morning i can ALWAYS remeber the dreams and as the day goes on i gradually forget them but it disturbs me because theyre so real and people say your in control of the dreams but i try to stop it every time im dreaming and i cant ! If someone else has the same problem please, please let me know ?!!! 
> Thanks



It appears that the man you kill in your dream represents your angst over men, in general.  You are having conflicting feelings about men, and so your Ego feels compelled to destroy a man, or any man, for that matter, in your dreams.  This stems from the contradiction that you have deep in your subconscious; you are involved with your partner, a woman, and at a different and embedded perspective, that is not agreeable to you.  You are torn between your youthful religious beliefs against homosexual behavior and the urge to seek male companionship...that is, your Id.  This is not an uncommon bi-sexual identity disorder and one which contributes a great deal of angst for both men and women.  This shows up in your dreams because in that relaxed state you have less opportunity to subdue this conflict...compared to your awakened state.  You must come to terms with your sexual desires versus your religious proscriptions.

----------

